# 21 Rs Forum



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

ok, I'm an idiot (don't agree please lol ) I got on a 21RS forum for just 21RS people yesterday and today I can't find it. I didn't bookmark it or make it a favorite either. can a brotha get a hand please in finding it again? thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you posted on the topic, look in your profile under members posts., if not have fun lookin. been there, done that










John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We don't have a 21RS-only forum. I suspect you were in the General Mod area, at least that's what your posts look like. You can go to your post in that area by clicking here.

If you click on the words "Outback RV Owners Forum" at the top, above these messages, then you will see all the available forums. Hope this helps.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, and there is no way the 21 RS should get its own forum. What does it think it is? Cooler / Better than the other trailers? If so, I'd like that 21 RS to meet Mr. 26 RS.

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....I can maybe arrange for a 21RS forum, good idea









Definitely cooler and better than the rest.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

OH, can't we all just get along.









I'm with you Randy!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey! I want in the 21RS forum, too!

I'm being discriminated against!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Is it time for another groug hug?









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't think we could find a place big enough for all 1197 of us to Hug at.








Don


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

lol you guys are funny! I by the way like that....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That would be one heck of a group hug.......









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Group Hug , next years rally...................Be there

John


----------



## CampingSims (Jun 12, 2005)

The closest you will get to your own forum is to type 21RSDS into the search engine. But most information is pretty general no matter what model you have. This is one friendly group of people....they will find you an answer.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

CampingSims said:


> The closest you will get to your own forum is to type 21RSDS into the search engine.
> [snapback]41394[/snapback]​


Well, that model doesn't exist, so you won't get any help searching that! Sims must have his 27RSDS in mind.

Randy


----------



## CampingSims (Jun 12, 2005)

yep that is true, had the 21 right but the others letters mixed up. Can't get my model off my mind..... Anyway go for your model number you know what it is. I told you these guys were helpful! Good luck


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Humm if getting a 21RS forum has a slim chance then I guess a Raptor forum has as much of a chance as a snowball in







chance of happening then too


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

* I HAVE A DREAM!! *That all campers are created equal. hahhahah
As much as I'd like to see a 21RS forum, it might create dissention among the ranks to have separate forums for separate models. Personally, I enjoy reading the mods and stuff about other models in addition to mine. 
But that's just me.








Mark


----------

